# MP377 15" Touch Webcam bzw. Kamera einbinden



## Sarek (7 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Kollegen,

ist es möglich im MP377 ein Live-Bild einzublenden?
(es soll an einem schlecht zugänglichem Teil der Maschine eine CAM angebracht werden um die visuelle Kontrolle einer manuellen Einstellung zu ermöglichen)

Wie ich bereits herausgefunden habe, ist dies anscheindend mit der
PC-Runtime kein Problem. Ich konnte probeweise mit dem Mediaplayer-OCX einen MMS-Stream einer Internet-Live-CAM einbinden.
Leider lässt sich dies nicht mit dem MP machen.

Falls es eine Möglichkeit gibt, welche Vorraussetzungen muß die Kamera haben?

Habe auch schon die Suchfunktion bemüht, aber leider ohne Erfolg.


----------



## MTec (7 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Sarek,

auf CE Panels können keine eigenen ActiveX Controls für die Visualisierung verwendet werden. Deshalb wird auch eine "eingebettete" Live-Cam nicht funktionieren.

Evtl. wäre als Lösungsansatz der Internet-Exporer in Verbindung mit einer IP-Webcam denkbar. 
Wenn man die IP-Cam so einstellt, dass diese in kurzen Intervallen ein Einzelbild auf Ihrem Webserver ablegt, könnte dieses Bild über die Flexible-Funktion _OpenInternetExplorer "http://DeineCam/bild.jpg" _ im Panel angezeigt werden.
Ist zwar keine schöne Lösung, aber als kleiner Workaround ist es besser als nichts... 

Viele Grüße
MTec


----------



## Sandman (8 Oktober 2008)

Servus,

klar kann man eigene ActiveX bzw. OCX-Elemente auf einem Panel nutzen. Das einzigste was Du da halt brauchst ist der SDK (Siemens Development Kit) für Panels. Gibt aber auch schon fertige OCX`en die Du einbauen kannst von Siemens. Heißt glaub ich Mashine Vision und gibt es für MP277/MP377.


----------



## MTec (8 Oktober 2008)

Natürlich bekommt das jemand gebacken, der 
a) das SDK hat und
b) CE Applikationen (bzw. CE OCX Controls) programmieren kann

Ich wollte damit lediglich sagen, dass bei CE Panels die Standart-Controls eines PC's nicht verwendet werden können und deshalb auch "Eigene Controls" in Flexible nicht anwählbar ist.


----------



## Sarek (8 Oktober 2008)

MTec schrieb:


> Natürlich bekommt das jemand gebacken, der
> a) das SDK hat und
> b) CE Applikationen (bzw. CE OCX Controls) programmieren kann
> 
> Ich wollte damit lediglich sagen, dass bei CE Panels die Standart-Controls eines PC's nicht verwendet werden können und deshalb auch "Eigene Controls" in Flexible nicht anwählbar ist.


 
Wie groß ist der Aufwand für sowas?


----------



## jupp (10 Oktober 2008)

Sandman schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> klar kann man eigene ActiveX bzw. OCX-Elemente auf einem Panel nutzen. Das einzigste was Du da halt brauchst ist der SDK (Siemens Development Kit) für Panels. Gibt aber auch schon fertige OCX`en die Du einbauen kannst von Siemens. Heißt glaub ich Mashine Vision und gibt es für MP277/MP377.


 
Moin,

ich dachte das SDK gibts nur für WinCCflex, oder Irre ich mich??

Gruß,
Jupp


----------



## Sandman (10 Oktober 2008)

Ist richtig, ein MP377 projektiert man ja auch nur mit Flexible. Aber den SDK gab es schon zu ProTool Zeiten damals für ProTool.


----------



## christoph2630 (3 November 2008)

Frage: Wo find ich das SDK ? und weiß jemand wieviel es kostet ?
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Programmierung von kleinen Zusatzanwendungen für MPs - geht das mit eVB oder nur mit eVC ?
Danke für eure Infos !


----------



## Larry Laffer (4 November 2008)

... das hatte mich auch mal interessiert ...
Im Anhang die Preisliste ... ich habe das Projekt dann wieder verworfen ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Verkohlte Leiche (4 November 2008)

Hallo,





christoph2630 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Programmierung von kleinen Zusatzanwendungen für MPs


ja, der eine oder andere hier im Forum scheint so ein SDK schon mal verwendet zu haben.





christoph2630 schrieb:


> geht das mit eVB oder nur mit eVC ?


Kommt auf das Gerät drauf an. Alleinstehende Anwendungen gehen bei einem MP377 in C/C++ und C#. ActiveX Controls für Flexible gehen nur mit C/C++. Geräte mit WinCE 3.0 haben kein .NET framework und damit auch kein C#.


----------



## xhasx (12 November 2008)

Ich sag nur Finger weg vom SDK!
Hatte mal den Promoter für das Teil da - Umständlicher und komplizierter geht's nun wirklich nicht! Um einen einfachen Balken zu generieren sind bestimmt 30 Schritte notwendig... Das Teil steckt in den Kinderschuhen!!!


----------

